# G0704 Intermittent Control Panel Issues



## CaraS (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello All!

Long time reader, first time poster!  Thanks for the add to this forum.

I recently bought a brand new G0704 mill but have noticed some intermittent control panel failures.  And by failures, I mean no power, no lights from the control panel.

I have always been able to get it to work within 5 minutes of the first failure.  During this 5 minute failure, I have checked fuses, opened the control panel box and checked for loose wiring, etc and I see nothing that stands out as an issue.  And for whatever reason, it starts working again.  I'm not sure if it is due to the "time-out" or if there is something loose or a short.  This is within the warranty period so  I will be addressing this but wanted to hear from others if they have suggestions.

Thanks in advance!

Carol


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 15, 2019)

This won't be any help, I just needed to post my comment. As an old school electrical man, with ~50 years m/l experience, my only comment would be that you are facing the most difficult repair in the business. The *repair* part is easy, most times taking 5 or 10 minutes. But the *finding of the problem* may chew up anywhere from a few minutes to a few weeks. I offer my sympathies Sir, you have the toughest one there is

.


----------



## coherent (Dec 15, 2019)

If you bought it recently, I'd simply call Grizzly support. It may be an issue they have had before and can offer a solution. I had control board issues with mine and they sent me out a new board... no charge and free shipping.You may never know the exact cause if replacing the board fixes the issue. Things like bad solder joint, overheating defective components etc can be hard to detect without specialized equipment and removing components.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 15, 2019)

Bill H is right, intermittents are tough to find sometimes.  See if you can get Grizzly to replace the circuit board.  There is a slight chance it could be a motor defect,  but most often it's the speed control board
You could go around the wiring and tug on all the terminal connections, see if one comes loose (do this with the unit unplugged). You can also tap on the circuit board with the unit running (be careful, use an insulated stick) to see if the problem occurs
If the board has a large, heavy inductor on it- usually a donut-shaped or stick-shaped coil of wire, they have been known to come loose from vibration during shipping.  You might find a bad solder joint there. 
Mark


----------



## CaraS (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you both for the insights.  I am calling them tomorrow.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 15, 2019)

CaraS said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster!  Thanks for the add to this forum.
> 
> ...


Go through all the screw connections, and double-check / re-torque them. (After disconnecting the power...)
One or two could have come loose during shipping.
I had one come loose in my 20-yr old Birmingham 1440. Tightened all the screws and it came back to life.
After that it is as Bill states - finding the component that is failing.


----------

